# Rapido or Chausson???



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Good morning all,

My wife and I are in the process of deciding which new Island Bed M/H to purchase. We've narrowed it down to either a Rapido 691 or a Chausson Welcome 78. In terms of size, layout, facilities, cost, etc they are pretty much the same. I'd appreciate anyone's comments, both good and bad, on these van's. Bottom line we'll have to make our own decision, but your experiences and views are valued on what I find to be a great forum. Thanks in anticipation! :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I can't comment on the Rapido, but after having a browse of a Chausson Flash 28 which is the same layout as the Welcome 78, I have to say I was very impressed indeed.

I especially liked the amount of storage under the main bed and the space around both sides of the bed.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If I were changing now I would be very tempted by the Welcome 78EB. The EB stands for Ezi Bed which means the bed can be raised or lowered via a winding handle in the garage which is the same as on my curent MH.
I am biased towards Chausson having had a positive experience with my Welcome 75.

I believe you get a more payload on the Rapido at 500kg over the Chausson at 350kg from the figures quoted on the Highbridge site. I do wonder if the 350kg on the Chausson will be adequate especially if you have an awning, second battery etc.

At the recent Shrewsbury show I was parked up to someone who had a 2010 Welcome 72 which had a diesel powered Eberspächer water and space heater fitted. They had been having problems with it when not on EHU and it appeared that the wiring diameter was too small at 2.5mm. They had been to Eberspächer whosaid it should be 4 or 6mm but Chausson would not do anything as they said it was within specification. I should add that the Chausson dealer was Discover, who in my personal experience are not reliable, so it may not have actually beeen Chausson who said it.
The owners also said that the gas locker is quite small now and will only take a single 6kg bottle though they had managed to squeeze an 11kg Gaslow into it. Other than that they were peased with it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

As another Chausson owner, I might be a bit biased :wink: 

We've been looking at vans :roll: and we found the 78EB had quite a small toilet compartment. The latest ones have a bi-fold door between the kitchen and the bedroom. Early ones had one big door which opened into the kitchen area, which was a huge pain. We met a French couple earlier this year who were swapping their 78 after only a couple of months' use.

We love Chausson - we've covered 21,000 miles in ours, mostly on the continent. In fact, we've just bought another :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As a Rapido owner I am also biased, but after owning numerous MH's including Hymer (But Not Chausson) I am totally and absolutely pleased with mine, obviousley there are just a few small things that I am going to change but I have never seen any that tick every single button, My only complaint would be "Why didn't I get one sooner" the build quality is superb and in fact the only thing we are going to change is adding another 240v socket.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

There seem to be plenty of 2011 models of the Chausson and the Rapido at dealers.

It is now the end of the year for motorhomes and so you could barter a good price if you want one now and RHD.

On July 1st Rapido launched their 2012 models and upgrades and new upholstery options and even new Fiat engine options.But this was only to the trade at a meeting in the factory in Mayenne.They are celebrating 50 years in the industry and have special anniversary editions.

We saw a 2011 model 946 in Rennes a fortnight ago which we liked.
On our way back last week we called into Decuyper in Poperinge,Belgium and was given a run down and pictures of the 2012 models.The guy there was very knowledgable and I would certainly recommend this dealership.

However we decided to stick with our dealer in Rennes for our 3rd Rapido and I forwarded the deposit yesterday via Caxton Fast Pay.

Highbridge told me they are still waiting for some Rapidos that were ordered last October. Ordering now beats the rush after Dusseldorf then Paris then NEC.
Helen


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would go for Rapido , we have had a couple , we thought the design and ambiance were better than most, we used Wokingham Motorhomes ,which is a 150 miles from where we live , must say that the site is down a long lane and you wonder where you are going but we thought it was worth it, the service you get is very good , any problems they will sort them out unlike some companies , and Martin the owner is very pleasant to deal with .

ps. we have no financial or any other interest in this company.

Tony A.


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your repsonses. Still have a dilemma.....the heart wants to go for the Chausson but the mind is saying Rapido. The lack of Chausson payload is the biggest issue. How do Chausson owners cope with the low load carrying weight? :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

thevines said:


> Thanks everyone for your repsonses. Still have a dilemma.....the heart wants to go for the Chausson but the mind is saying Rapido. The lack of Chausson payload is the biggest issue. How do Chausson owners cope with the low load carrying weight? :?


I do not have a Welcome 78 so I do not know but my 75 has nearly 500kg which is adequate for our needs.
Of course the actual ex works weight on the Chausson or Rapido may be some way heavier or lighter than the published figure by +/- 5% so your two models may actually be close. The figures quoted include 90% fresh water so you could save there if not too inconvinient.

In any event don't let your heart rule your head.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

thevines said:


> Thanks everyone for your repsonses. Still have a dilemma.....the heart wants to go for the Chausson but the mind is saying Rapido. The lack of Chausson payload is the biggest issue. How do Chausson owners cope with the low load carrying weight? :?


It may be a wise move to talk with SV Tech to see if they can offer to up-plate your choice. 
It dosn't cost megga bucks and can always be reverse plated at a later date if needed. This may give you the extra 200kgs or so payload.

The extra weight bracket may also show some other negatives but you can research this to establish if they will be important to you.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We have a chausson allegro 83 - original payload was 350kg so we upgraded at purchase and it was a simple paper exercise.

We love our motorhome and have been cosy at -13 last year when we stayed on the local CL as we couldn't get back on our drive and didn't want to leave the mhome on the main road. We were there 8 nights!!!

We've done 33000 miles and spent 3/4 months in Spain/Portugal each winter in the 6+ years we've had it. We also have a month in France in September and use it for rallies and camping in UK.

jan


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Right here goes with my two penny-worth.

I'm not familiar with the two particular models you are considering, but our previous motorhome was a Rapido (709F) and now we have a Chausson!

The small Rapido was six years old when we bought it and we were hugely impressed by the design, construction and finish. The cabinet work was superb and the seats and bed comfy. Absolutely brimming with clever ideas. 

The main reason I sold it was that there wasn't enough room for my long legs to drive it comfortably - it was a very compact design, which had not coped well with the change to right-hand drive (kitchen unit restricted seat movement). Would have had more leg room in left-hand drive version.

Last October swapped it for a brand new Chausson Flash S2. The 'Flash' range is of course Chausson's budget range, so perhaps comparing apples and pears. Anyway, we like the modern and innovative design of the Chausson, which has a big bathroom/ shower/ dressing area and loads of storage. Also like the new X250 Fiat cab - a much improved drive compared to the previous Ducato - more car-like. However, you don't need to look too closely under the surface to see that the habitation is built to a budget. It's not a problem to us, but we do notice the difference compared to the Rapido. Having said that, we're delighted with S2 so far and have no regrets about making the change.

If money was no object, we'd probably opt for a Rapido, all other things being equal - but as I said, very happy with the Chausson.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

And don't forget check out the dealers youself I know I recommended 
Wokingham Motorhome I think there you probaly will have to ring for appointment ,but, don't be put off by that and I don't think they are many miles from you ,they are at the far end of Luckley road under a bridge turn right through a gateway go down long drive , 
ps. a Satnav will get you to Luckley road Wokingham but in that road it will say turn right near the school ignore that go to end of road and then down drive you won't be disappointed .he sells Rapido and Chausson Tel . 0118 9791023 , by the way this week he has a big camping do on this week probaly take several minutes to get through. 

Tony A


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi

We too are Chausson owners and very pleased with it. However, I recently had the hab service done (Highbridge - brilliant dealers - would recommend them to anyone), and emptied the van. On the way home (with half a tank of diesel and half an tank of water) I had it weighed 3340 kgs!!! Chausson state 3150kgs with full water and fuel. Extrapolating the figures for full fuel and diesel gives us a payload of 60 kgs!!!!!, and all we have had fitted is an awning, air suspension and an extra battery.

We have been below 3500 kgs when loaded as we never travel with any fresh water - but 60 kgs????

I am waiting for a response from Chausson - should I be holding my breath???

Bill & Patsy


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow that's no payload at all. Wonder how much manufacturers massage their advertised payloads. Not suggesting anything illegal but poetic license perhaps! Thanks for the info!

Ray


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

thevines said:


> Wow that's no payload at all. Wonder how much manufacturers massage their advertised payloads. Not suggesting anything illegal but poetic license perhaps! Thanks for the info!
> 
> Ray[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Payload is a big problem for modern motorhomes. Most European models are plated at 3.5t.

There's a thread somewhere with our experiences. You really need to get on a weighbridge to see where you are. The bottom line is with me (fat bugger), Annie and Golden Retriever on board, full fuel, full gas, empty grey, awning, crankup sat dish, bike rack, 2nd hab battery, solar panel, and full touring trim, we can't fill our fresh water tank. I think the best I can do is 60 litres.

I was looking at a French magazine, and some of the tests criticised certain vans for lack of "autonomy" (i.e. you couldn't fill the water tanks and be under the 3.5t limit).

Gerald


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Wokingham motorhomes have a motorhome and camping exhibition on at the moment and it is running until the 24th of July with over a dozen Rapidos plus Chausson and Itineos on the field, well worth a visit.


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

We bought a Chausson Flash 28 on the new Transit 140 bhp, wide axle motorhome chassis. It has a payload of just over 500 kg, island bed & so far, we love it!

Regards

Andy


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all. We finally decided on the Chausson 78EB (2012 EuroV model) which will arrive in January (fingers crossed for no delays). The dealer, Premier Motorhomes, have told me the it may well arrive uprated and if not will do so through SV Tech. So either way the payload issue will go away. And as for heart over mind, the Chausson has more plusess for us than minuses. Thanks to everyone who gave their advice.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

thevines said:


> Hi all. We finally decided on the Chausson 78EB (2012 EuroV model) which will arrive in January (fingers crossed for no delays). The dealer, Premier Motorhomes, have told me the it may well arrive uprated and if not will do so through SV Tech. So either way the payload issue will go away. And as for heart over mind, the Chausson has more plusess for us than minuses. Thanks to everyone who gave their advice.


Be careful as even though the MGW may be uprated the axle weights may stay the same as for 3500kg MGW. My Chausson could be uprated to 3850kg but the axle weights were still 2000kg for rear and 1850kg for front. In other words the new MGW was the sum of the axle weights so no room for error when loading to near maximum. SVtech also wanted air suspension fitted for them to uprate to 3850kg which would have been an extra load on the rear axle thus eating into the carrying capacity.
I would suggest you get the promised specification, MGW and individual axle limits, in writing.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

thevines said:


> Hi all. We finally decided on the Chausson 78EB (2012 EuroV model) which will arrive in January (fingers crossed for no delays). The dealer, Premier Motorhomes, have told me the it may well arrive uprated and if not will do so through SV Tech. So either way the payload issue will go away. And as for heart over mind, the Chausson has more plusess for us than minuses. Thanks to everyone who gave their advice.


The Chausson 78EB looks like a cracking van - a good choice I'm sure.

Very envious 

Happy travels...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

mikebeaches said:


> The Chausson 78EB looks like a cracking van - a good choice I'm sure.


We looked again at this. It is a lovely van, but I had really set my heart on an end bathroom. In the end, we found a new Welcome 76, which is a great van for us. We've had a couple of nights away, and loved it. There's lots about the new van which are much better than the old one.

Looking forward to Shepton & Brean in under 3 weeks, and France in October 

Gerald


----------



## rossd (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

We had a similar dilemma, wanted an island bed, and looked at both the 691 and chausson. Yes the Chsn had a massive garage (much bigger than the 691) and the layout is near identical. In the end we went for a Rapido (7096df). One of the things we did notice was how hard the habitation seats were in the Chsn compared to rapido's, not a deal breaker but def something to bear in mind. 

If you can over look the seats then the Chsn should be a good bet. Prices are more competitive also. 

Darren.


----------



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

*Rapido or chausson?*

To: Topefisher
In Australia there is no procedure to "up plate" to give more payload.
What is the $cost of this and what is the procedure? Interested.


----------

